# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  Dr.Jill G5 Essence - ดร.จิล เซรั่มผิวสวย ขาวเรียบเนียนและกระจ่างใส

## Dr.Jill

Dr.Jill G5 Essencs - ดร.จิล เซรั่มผิวสวย ขาวเรียบเนียนและกระจ่างใส


=เพียงคืนแรก จะพบว่าตื่นเช้ามาหน้านุ่ม ชุ่มชื้น กระจ่างใส
=1 สัปดาห์ ผิวขาว สว่าง มีออร่า อย่างเห็นได้ชัด
=4 สัปดาห์ ริ้วรอย จุดด่างดำ ลงชัดเจน
=12สัปดาห์ ใบหน้ายกกระชับ ฝ้า กระ จางลง



EGF ให้ผลลัพธ์สุดเริ่ด
>ผิวขาวกระจ่างใส
>ลดเลือนริ้วรอย
>ต่อต้านอนุมูลอิสระ
>เพิ่มความชุ่มชื้น
>ผิวเรียบเนียน



โปรโมชั่นตอนนี้จากราคาปกติ 2590บาท
ลดเหลือเพียงขวดละ 1290บาท+ของแถม

เลขที่จดแจ้ง10-1-5726661


สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
Tel.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand
inbox https://www.facebook.com/messages/DrJillG5Thailand
ส่งemsฟรีทุกรายการจ้า

----------


## Dr.Jill

ดันๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆ

----------


## Dr.Jill



----------


## Dr.Jill

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
โทร.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand
inbox https://www.facebook.com/messages/DrJillG5Thailand
ส่งemsฟรีทุกรายการจ้า

----------


## Dr.Jill

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
โทร.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand
inbox https://www.facebook.com/messages/DrJillG5Thailand
ส่งemsฟรีทุกรายการจ้า

----------


## Dr.Jill

ดันนนนนนนนนนน

----------


## Dr.Jill

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
โทร.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand
inbox https://www.facebook.com/messages/DrJillG5Thailand
ส่งemsฟรีทุกรายการจ้า

----------


## Dr.Jill

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
โทร.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand
inbox https://www.facebook.com/messages/DrJillG5Thailand
ส่งemsฟรีทุกรายการจ้า

----------


## Dr.Jill

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
โทร.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand
inbox https://www.facebook.com/messages/DrJillG5Thailand
ส่งemsฟรีทุกรายการจ้า

----------


## Dr.Jill

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
โทร.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand
inbox https://www.facebook.com/messages/DrJillG5Thailand
ส่งemsฟรีทุกรายการจ้า

----------


## Dr.Jill

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
โทร.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand
inbox https://www.facebook.com/messages/DrJillG5Thailand
ส่งemsฟรีทุกรายการจ้า

----------


## Dr.Jill

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
โทร.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand
inbox https://www.facebook.com/messages/DrJillG5Thailand
ส่งemsฟรีทุกรายการจ้า

----------


## Dr.Jill

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
โทร.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand
inbox https://www.facebook.com/messages/DrJillG5Thailand
ส่งemsฟรีทุกรายการจ้า

----------


## Dr.Jill

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
โทร.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand
inbox https://www.facebook.com/messages/DrJillG5Thailand
ส่งemsฟรีทุกรายการจ้า

----------


## Dr.Jill

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
โทร.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand
inbox https://www.facebook.com/messages/DrJillG5Thailand
ส่งemsฟรีทุกรายการจ้า

----------


## Dr.Jill

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
โทร.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand
inbox https://www.facebook.com/messages/DrJillG5Thailand
ส่งemsฟรีทุกรายการจ้า

----------


## Dr.Jill

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
โทร.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand
inbox https://www.facebook.com/messages/DrJillG5Thailand
ส่งemsฟรีทุกรายการจ้า

----------


## Dr.Jill

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
โทร.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand
inbox https://www.facebook.com/messages/DrJillG5Thailand
ส่งemsฟรีทุกรายการจ้า

----------


## Dr.Jill

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
โทร.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand
inbox https://www.facebook.com/messages/DrJillG5Thailand
ส่งemsฟรีทุกรายการจ้า

----------


## Dr.Jill

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
โทร.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand
inbox https://www.facebook.com/messages/DrJillG5Thailand
ส่งemsฟรีทุกรายการจ้า

----------


## Dr.Jill

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
โทร.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand
inbox https://www.facebook.com/messages/DrJillG5Thailand
ส่งemsฟรีทุกรายการจ้า

----------


## Dr.Jill

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
โทร.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand
inbox https://www.facebook.com/messages/DrJillG5Thailand
ส่งemsฟรีทุกรายการจ้า

----------


## Dr.Jill

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
โทร.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand
inbox https://www.facebook.com/messages/DrJillG5Thailand
ส่งemsฟรีทุกรายการจ้า

----------


## Dr.Jill



----------


## Dr.Jill

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
โทร.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand
inbox https://www.facebook.com/messages/DrJillG5Thailand
ส่งemsฟรีทุกรายการจ้า

----------


## Dr.Jill



----------


## Dr.Jill



----------


## Dr.Jill

1กล่อง 1290บาทแถมฟรีโฟมล้างหน้าsk-II มูลค่า350บาท ส่งฟรีครับ

----------


## Dr.Jill

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
โทร.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand
inbox https://www.facebook.com/messages/DrJillG5Thailand
ส่งemsฟรีทุกรายการจ้า

----------


## Dr.Jill

ดันๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆ

----------


## Dr.Jill

ดันนนนนนนน

----------


## Dr.Jill

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
โทร.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand
inbox https://www.facebook.com/messages/DrJillG5Thailand
ส่งemsฟรีทุกรายการจ้า

----------


## Dr.Jill

http://www.drjill-g5.com/

----------


## Dr.Jill

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
โทร.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand
inbox https://www.facebook.com/messages/DrJillG5Thailand
ส่งemsฟรีทุกรายการจ้า

----------


## Dr.Jill

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
โทร.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand
inbox https://www.facebook.com/messages/DrJillG5Thailand
ส่งemsฟรีทุกรายการจ้า

----------


## Dr.Jill

รีวิวจากผู้ใช้ ดร.จิล เห็นความแตกต่างก่อนใช้และหลังใช้ชัดเจนมาก ทำให้หน้าเนียน ใสขึ้น ไม่เชื่อต้องลองพิสูจน์ด้วยตัวคุณเอง

----------


## Dr.Jill

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
โทร.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand
inbox https://www.facebook.com/messages/DrJillG5Thailand
ส่งemsฟรีทุกรายการจ้า

----------


## Dr.Jill

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
โทร.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand
inbox https://www.facebook.com/messages/DrJillG5Thailand
ส่งemsฟรีทุกรายการจ้า

----------


## Dr.Jill

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
โทร.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand
inbox https://www.facebook.com/messages/DrJillG5Thailand
ส่งemsฟรีทุกรายการจ้า

----------


## Dr.Jill

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
โทร.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand
inbox https://www.facebook.com/messages/DrJillG5Thailand
ส่งemsฟรีทุกรายการจ้า

----------


## Dr.Jill

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
โทร.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand
inbox https://www.facebook.com/messages/DrJillG5Thailand
ส่งemsฟรีทุกรายการจ้า

----------


## Dr.Jill

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
โทร.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand
inbox https://www.facebook.com/messages/DrJillG5Thailand
ส่งemsฟรีทุกรายการจ้า

----------


## Dr.Jill

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
โทร.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand
inbox https://www.facebook.com/messages/DrJillG5Thailand
ส่งemsฟรีทุกรายการจ้า

----------


## Dr.Jill

**(สามารถนัดรับสินค้าที่ได้โรบินสันศรีราชา,เครือสหพัฒน์,ฮาร์เบอร์มอลล์,หรือบริเวณใกล้เคียง)

----------


## Dr.Jill

**(สามารถนัดรับสินค้าที่ได้โรบินสันศรีราชา,เครือสหพัฒน์,ฮาร์เบอร์มอลล์,หรือบริเวณใกล้เคียง)

----------


## Dr.Jill

ดีมาบอกต่อ ~~~

----------


## Dr.Jill

ดีมาบอกต่อ ~~~

----------


## Dr.Jill



----------


## Dr.Jill

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
รหัสตัวแทน V063-2
Tel.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand
ส่งemsฟรีทุกรายการจ้า

----------


## Dr.Jill

ดันนนนนนนน

----------


## Dr.Jill

**(สามารถนัดรับสินค้าที่ได้โรบินสันศรีราชา,เครือสหพัฒน์,ฮาร์เบอร์มอลล์,หรือบริเวณใกล้เคียง)

----------


## Dr.Jill

http://www.drjill-g5.com

----------


## Dr.Jill

กสิกรไทย
172-2-51204-7
อรรถพล คิดหาทอง
บัญชีออมทรัพย์ สาขาศรีราชา
----------------
กรุงไทย
764-0-32643-5
อรรถพล คิดหาทอง
บัญชีออมทรัพย์ สาขาโรบินสันศรีราชา

โอนเงินแร้วแจ้งชำระ+ขอสลิป ด้วยนะจ้า
พร้อมแจ้งชื่อ-ที่อยู่ได้เลยจ้า

----------


## Dr.Jill

รีวิวจากผู้ใช้ ดร.จิล เห็นความแตกต่างก่อนใช้และหลังใช้ชัดเจนมาก ทำให้หน้าเนียน ใสขึ้น ไม่เชื่อต้องลองพิสูจน์ด้วยตัวคุณเอง

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
Tel.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
inbox https://www.facebook.com/messages/DrJillG5Thailand

----------


## Dr.Jill

http://www.drjill-g5.com

----------


## Dr.Jill

ดร.จิล เซรั่มบำรุงผิวหน้า ลดสิว ฝ้ากระ ทำให้หน้าใสและเรียบเนียน ใช้ได้ทุกสภาพพื้นผิว สามารถสอบถามเพิ่มเติมได้เลยครับยินดีตอบทุกคำถาม

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
รหัสตัวแทน V063-2
Tel.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand

----------


## Dr.Jill

ดร.จิล เซรั่มบำรุงผิวหน้า ลดสิว ฝ้ากระ ทำให้หน้าใสและเรียบเนียน ใช้ได้ทุกสภาพพื้นผิว สามารถสอบถามเพิ่มเติมได้เลยครับยินดีตอบทุกคำถาม

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
รหัสตัวแทน V063-2
Tel.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand

----------


## Dr.Jill

ดร.จิล เซรั่มบำรุงผิวหน้า ลดสิว ฝ้ากระ ทำให้หน้าใสและเรียบเนียน ใช้ได้ทุกสภาพพื้นผิว สามารถสอบถามเพิ่มเติมได้เลยครับยินดีตอบทุกคำถาม

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
รหัสตัวแทน V063-2
Tel.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand

----------


## Dr.Jill

ดร.จิล เซรั่มบำรุงผิวหน้า ลดสิว ฝ้ากระ ทำให้หน้าใสและเรียบเนียน ใช้ได้ทุกสภาพพื้นผิว สามารถสอบถามเพิ่มเติมได้เลยครับยินดีตอบทุกคำถาม

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
รหัสตัวแทน V063-2
Tel.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand

----------


## Dr.Jill

http://www.drjill-g5.com

----------


## Dr.Jill

ดร.จิล เซรั่มบำรุงผิวหน้า ลดสิว ฝ้ากระ ทำให้หน้าใสและเรียบเนียน ใช้ได้ทุกสภาพพื้นผิว สามารถสอบถามเพิ่มเติมได้เลยครับยินดีตอบทุกคำถาม

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
รหัสตัวแทน V063-2
Tel.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand

----------


## Dr.Jill

ดร.จิล เซรั่มบำรุงผิวหน้า ลดสิว ฝ้ากระ ทำให้หน้าใสและเรียบเนียน ใช้ได้ทุกสภาพพื้นผิว สามารถสอบถามเพิ่มเติมได้เลยครับยินดีตอบทุกคำถาม

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
รหัสตัวแทน V063-2
Tel.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand

----------


## Dr.Jill

ดร.จิล เซรั่มบำรุงผิวหน้า ลดสิว ฝ้ากระ ทำให้หน้าใสและเรียบเนียน ใช้ได้ทุกสภาพพื้นผิว สามารถสอบถามเพิ่มเติมได้เลยครับยินดีตอบทุกคำถาม

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
รหัสตัวแทน V063-2
Tel.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand

----------


## Dr.Jill

ดร.จิล เซรั่มบำรุงผิวหน้า ลดสิว ฝ้ากระ ทำให้หน้าใสและเรียบเนียน ใช้ได้ทุกสภาพพื้นผิว สามารถสอบถามเพิ่มเติมได้เลยครับยินดีตอบทุกคำถาม

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
รหัสตัวแทน V063-2
Tel.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand

----------


## Dr.Jill

ดร.จิล เซรั่มบำรุงผิวหน้า ลดสิว ฝ้ากระ ทำให้หน้าใสและเรียบเนียน ใช้ได้ทุกสภาพพื้นผิว สามารถสอบถามเพิ่มเติมได้เลยครับยินดีตอบทุกคำถาม

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
รหัสตัวแทน V063-2
Tel.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand

----------


## Dr.Jill

ดร.จิล เซรั่มบำรุงผิวหน้า ลดสิว ฝ้ากระ ทำให้หน้าใสและเรียบเนียน ใช้ได้ทุกสภาพพื้นผิว สามารถสอบถามเพิ่มเติมได้เลยครับยินดีตอบทุกคำถาม

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
รหัสตัวแทน V063-2
Tel.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand

----------


## Dr.Jill

ดร.จิล เซรั่มบำรุงผิวหน้า ลดสิว ฝ้ากระ ทำให้หน้าใสและเรียบเนียน ใช้ได้ทุกสภาพพื้นผิว สามารถสอบถามเพิ่มเติมได้เลยครับยินดีตอบทุกคำถาม

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
รหัสตัวแทน V063-2
Tel.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand

----------


## Dr.Jill

ดร.จิล เซรั่มบำรุงผิวหน้า ลดสิว ฝ้ากระ ทำให้หน้าใสและเรียบเนียน ใช้ได้ทุกสภาพพื้นผิว สามารถสอบถามเพิ่มเติมได้เลยครับยินดีตอบทุกคำถาม

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
รหัสตัวแทน V063-2
Tel.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand

----------


## Dr.Jill

ดร.จิล เซรั่มบำรุงผิวหน้า ลดสิว ฝ้ากระ ทำให้หน้าใสและเรียบเนียน ใช้ได้ทุกสภาพพื้นผิว สามารถสอบถามเพิ่มเติมได้เลยครับยินดีตอบทุกคำถาม

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
รหัสตัวแทน V063-2
Tel.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand

----------


## Dr.Jill

ดร.จิล เซรั่มบำรุงผิวหน้า ลดสิว ฝ้ากระ ทำให้หน้าใสและเรียบเนียน ใช้ได้ทุกสภาพพื้นผิว สามารถสอบถามเพิ่มเติมได้เลยครับยินดีตอบทุกคำถาม

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
รหัสตัวแทน V063-2
Tel.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand

----------


## Dr.Jill

ดร.จิล เซรั่มบำรุงผิวหน้า ลดสิว ฝ้ากระ ทำให้หน้าใสและเรียบเนียน ใช้ได้ทุกสภาพพื้นผิว สามารถสอบถามเพิ่มเติมได้เลยครับยินดีตอบทุกคำถาม

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
รหัสตัวแทน V063-2
Tel.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand

----------


## Dr.Jill

รีวิวจากผู้ใช้ ดร.จิล เห็นความแตกต่างก่อนใช้และหลังใช้ชัดเจนมาก ทำให้หน้าเนียน ใสขึ้น ไม่เชื่อต้องลองพิสูจน์ด้วยตัวคุณเอง
#DrjIll #DrJiLLG5Essence #ดรจิลเซรั่ม #ผิวหน้านุ่มขึ้น #สิวลดลง #ผิวกระจ่างใส #เซรั่มเงินล้าน

----------


## Dr.Jill

ดร.จิล เซรั่มบำรุงผิวหน้า ลดสิว ฝ้ากระ ทำให้หน้าใสและเรียบเนียน ใช้ได้ทุกสภาพพื้นผิว สามารถสอบถามเพิ่มเติมได้เลยครับยินดีตอบทุกคำถาม

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
รหัสตัวแทน V063-2
Tel.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand

----------


## Dr.Jill

ดร.จิล เซรั่มบำรุงผิวหน้า ลดสิว ฝ้ากระ ทำให้หน้าใสและเรียบเนียน ใช้ได้ทุกสภาพพื้นผิว สามารถสอบถามเพิ่มเติมได้เลยครับยินดีตอบทุกคำถาม

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
รหัสตัวแทน V063-2
Tel.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand

----------


## Dr.Jill

ดร.จิล เซรั่มบำรุงผิวหน้า ลดสิว ฝ้ากระ ทำให้หน้าใสและเรียบเนียน ใช้ได้ทุกสภาพพื้นผิว สามารถสอบถามเพิ่มเติมได้เลยครับยินดีตอบทุกคำถาม

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
รหัสตัวแทน V063-2
Tel.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand

----------


## Dr.Jill

ดร.จิล เซรั่มบำรุงผิวหน้า ลดสิว ฝ้ากระ ทำให้หน้าใสและเรียบเนียน ใช้ได้ทุกสภาพพื้นผิว สามารถสอบถามเพิ่มเติมได้เลยครับยินดีตอบทุกคำถาม

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
รหัสตัวแทน V063-2
Tel.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand

----------


## Dr.Jill

ดร.จิล เซรั่มบำรุงผิวหน้า ลดสิว ฝ้ากระ ทำให้หน้าใสและเรียบเนียน ใช้ได้ทุกสภาพพื้นผิว สามารถสอบถามเพิ่มเติมได้เลยครับยินดีตอบทุกคำถาม

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
รหัสตัวแทน V063-2
Tel.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand

----------


## Dr.Jill

ดร.จิล เซรั่มบำรุงผิวหน้า ลดสิว ฝ้ากระ ทำให้หน้าใสและเรียบเนียน ใช้ได้ทุกสภาพพื้นผิว สามารถสอบถามเพิ่มเติมได้เลยครับยินดีตอบทุกคำถาม

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
รหัสตัวแทน V063-2
Tel.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand

----------


## Dr.Jill

ดร.จิล เซรั่มบำรุงผิวหน้า ลดสิว ฝ้ากระ ทำให้หน้าใสและเรียบเนียน ใช้ได้ทุกสภาพพื้นผิว สามารถสอบถามเพิ่มเติมได้เลยครับยินดีตอบทุกคำถาม

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
รหัสตัวแทน V063-2
Tel.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand

----------


## Dr.Jill

ดร.จิล เซรั่มบำรุงผิวหน้า ลดสิว ฝ้ากระ ทำให้หน้าใสและเรียบเนียน ใช้ได้ทุกสภาพพื้นผิว สามารถสอบถามเพิ่มเติมได้เลยครับยินดีตอบทุกคำถาม

สนใจติดต่อเพิ่มเติม
รหัสตัวแทน V063-2
Tel.097-2462876
http://www.drjill-g5.com
Line:dearja09
เพจ https://www.facebook.com/DrJillG5Thailand

----------

